# Back Yard 120 Gal Smoker



## randya (Mar 2, 2010)

A very good friend of mine liked a 120 gal project I built last year and wanted to build himself one similar to it but mount it in the yard and not on a trailer. It came out so good I asked him it I could share it on this site. Ho yes! I am trying to get him to join the team. He does excellent work, as you will see below.

He designed it first.











Front View





Used a car hood spring to hold the door. Really nice.





Inside dual Racks.





Mounting it in the ground... He also used my Cherry Picker Mod design and built himself one too. It ready works great and save your back too.
He built the smokestack dammper in side, excellent fit!









Just wanted to share this, he really did a GREAT Job.


----------



## smokefever (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, that's talent right there. . . . awesome job!  Has he tried it out yet?  Would love to know how it works out for him.  Please keep updated


----------



## randya (Mar 2, 2010)

Not yet, he did season it to verify the temperature levels and ability to manage it. He said it was perfect.  He does plan on a cook this weekend and I will ask him to post it for us.  I will pass on your comments too.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 2, 2010)

Great looking DIY smoker, looks like a pro put it together....

That should produce some awesome Q!


----------



## bassman (Mar 2, 2010)

That's one sweet smoker!  Nice truck too.


----------



## jdt (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good


----------



## jdunlap65 (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW!!! This this makes my mouth water...twice. Once for the smoker and once for what's gonna come out of it.

Nice Job! Wish I had talent to create something like that.


----------



## donnylove (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm jealous.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 2, 2010)

great lookin smoker!


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 2, 2010)

WOW looks great, I want one !


----------



## shooterrick (Mar 3, 2010)

Great lookin smoker!


----------

